
What’s New with Xen Project Hypervisor 4.8? - dmmalam
https://blog.xenproject.org/2016/12/07/whats-new-with-xen-project-hypervisor-4-8/
======
johnnycarcin
Interesting (to me at least) to see the NSA in the list of contributors. Do
they help out any other large open source projects?

~~~
kbenson
SELinux is probably one of the most well known. They appear to have a
technology transfer program[2], but i'm not sure that's been allowed in open
source in any way. They have a Github repo[3], unless that's a hoax of some
sort. It seem legit on a very cursory glance. Other google results seem to
indicate the projects in that repo are named the same as some projects the NSA
has open sourced publicly.

I imagine they contribute bits and pieces to quite a few projects that they
use in-house.

1: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security-
Enhanced_Linux](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security-Enhanced_Linux)

2: [https://www.nsa.gov/what-we-do/research/technology-
transfer/](https://www.nsa.gov/what-we-do/research/technology-transfer/)

3:
[https://github.com/NationalSecurityAgency](https://github.com/NationalSecurityAgency)

------
merb
amazon is one of the biggest xen player but does not contribute, so sad.

